# Why magnolia leaves?



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

What do they do for frogs/Viv?

Does anyone know any froggers in northern MI?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Cause they look great, and springtails go crazy under leaf litter. Plus your frogs hind out in the layers.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*And*

They also last a long time in tanks and decompose very slowly. Froglets and other terretrial frogs love to hide in them. PLus I think they make the tank look a little more "real".
Dave


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

*Magnolia*

I read somewhere that their is a leaf that increases the health of frogs. If not Magnolia than?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Almond leaf.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

*Almond leaf?*

What does it do for the frogs? What type of Almond?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Wild or Indian Almond Leaves (Terminalia Catappa) which are often used for rare and sensitive tropical fish. I personally use them for my tadpole teas as well as fish, as well as the eggs I may pull (tho I rarely do that at this point). The tannins in the leaves act as a sort of anti-bacterial, anti-fungal agent that keeps mouth fungus to a minimum and I get some nice happy froglets by using it (it helps the tadpoles not really the adults). I also feed tads the "skeletons" left after using the leaves for tadpole tea, epipedobates especially seem to love them. Oak leaves can be used in a similar fashion.

Oak leaves are also used for leaf litter in tanks since they are slow to decompose. I prefer leaf litter over moss since moss can be a pain to grow, leaf litter is where most of these frogs live anyways, makes them feel more secure, and for reasons already mentioned. Magnolia leaves work for this too. Almond leaves would as well, but they tend to be too expensive for people to just buy a box and toss in their tanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

A long time ago frogs usto worship these leaves because food came beneath them...


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

*Tad Tea who know*

Thanks :roll:


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

For you Floridians, try sea grape leaves. Fred Armando sent me a box and they last as long or longer than magnolia.

And for you city folk and folks like me out in pine tree land, avocado leaves are suppose to be high in tannins and can be grown easily from seed as a houseplant. I'm planning to grow one to use for tad tea.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Will avacodo make it through the winter. I got one for free last summer and planted it oustide. I didnt even think of it as a houseplant. Quite and interesting looking plant, just a large stick with with a giant avacodo flower on top.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Jace King said:


> Will avacodo make it through the winter. I got one for free last summer and planted it oustide. I didnt even think of it as a houseplant. Quite and interesting looking plant, just a large stick with with a giant avacodo flower on top.


This sounds like something different. I've planted avocado from pits and they develop into a nice tree with large eliptical glossy dark green leaves. A typical tropical tree looking thing. They are not frost tolerant I don't think although they must survive mild frost given they are grown in Florida and California.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Jace-I think you got a mango tree. They're long stalks with a few leaves at the top where the fruit grows. no limbs.
Mike


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Your probably right. It had this new growth that looked like those weeds that prick ya. It was free cause it was dying at the nursery. Probably not possible it will survive the snow.


----------

